# installer un disque dur scsi seagate 1go sur un mac lc3



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2001)

est ce que je peux installer un disque dur seagate ref st31230N sur un mac 
lc3 avec mac os version 7.1.
ce disque dur a un port 50 broches.
je veux l'installer en interne a la plce d'un quantum trailblazer .
est ce que le systéme reconnais ce type de disque ?
merci pour toute réponse .


----------



## melaure (28 Décembre 2001)

Normallement il n'y a pas de problème. J'ai installé des disques de 2Go (en interne et externe sur mon LCII) sans soucis. Je les ai formattés avec l'_outil disque dur_ d'Apple. Maintenant il est vrai que je suis en 7.5.5 (que tu devrais installer).
En tout cas la taille ne devrais pas être un problème. Je ne me rappelle plus de tous ce contenait le 7.1 mais si tu n'as pas _outil disque dur_, utilise un formatteur comme *HD Toolkit*ou *Anubis*.
Enfin si tu as l'outil de formattage Apple et qu'il ne reconnait pas ton disque, indique le-moi et je te dirais comment modifier l'outil d'Apple (il faudra juste indiquer quel modèle de disque tu as, ce que tu peux voir avec SCSI probe).

En esperant t'avoir aidé ...


----------



## Bernard53 (29 Décembre 2001)

L'outil de formatage pour cet OS s'appelle *Installation SC Apple* vous pouvez le trouver dans ce pack 

Salutations.


----------

